# GPU-Z Not Compatible With /3GB Switch?



## Gib_Nibbler (Jul 30, 2008)

I recently added the /3GB option to my boot.ini and when I tried running GPU-Z it failed. Said something about unrecognized system or something. Anyway, I rrebooted without the /3GB switch and it ran OK.

version 0.2.5


----------



## Kursah (Jul 30, 2008)

What is your goal with the /3GB switch? Trying to use 4GB of RAM in a 32-bit OS? It will cause issues...if that's the case, you're better off with x64....I had similar issues when I was messing around with the /3GB swtich...it doesn't do what many think it does...especially if you expect it to properly utilize 4GB of RAM on top of the other system resources that also must fit in the total 4GB allocation space.

I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like to me...don't use the switch, it can cause instability and program issues, I tried it because I read of other users trying it...I didn't read the headaches they had afterwards...I had a few headaches and decided getting the right OS was the way for me, but YMMV. Again I could be wrong with your usage of it, but that's all I can recall that switch would be considered for atm.

BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 30, 2008)

That's odd, which OS are you using. I've using Vista x64 and x32 with the switch on both. And it seems fine. But one thing I've notice, that 0.2.5 and .6 some how can't save my bios right. I can only do it in 0.2.4 and then edit. But the other version give me a error "This bios is not a ATI bios blah blah" But 0.2.4 does it fine.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> That's odd, which OS are you using. I've using Vista x64 and x32 with the switch on both. And it seems fine. But one thing I've notice, that 0.2.5 and .6 some how can't save my bios right. I can only do it in 0.2.4 and then edit. But the other version give me a error "This bios is not a ATI bios blah blah" But 0.2.4 does it fine.



thats because in Vista the /3gb switch doesn't do anything, MS disabled that feature, its still in Longhorn Server but not in Vista


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 30, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> thats because in Vista the /3gb switch doesn't do anything, MS disabled that feature, its still in Longhorn Server but not in Vista



 Then why would MS show you how to do it on Vista then. They tell people that you should just use BCDEDIT to do it. Like I did and most ever body I know too. 

Tested the same on the XP version, they work fine also.


Plus, you should mess the boot.ini file, use BCDEDIT like mention before. Or us these steps to enable it:

To enable the 3GB switch on Windows Vista

1. Right-click Command Prompt in the Accessories program group of the Start menu. Click Run as Administrator. 
2. At the command prompt, enter “bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVa 3072″ 
3. Restart the computer.


To disable the 3GB switch

1. Right-click on Command Prompt in the Accessories program group of the Start menu. Click Run as Administrator. 
2. At the command prompt, enter “bcdedit /deletevalue IncreaseUserVa” 
3. Restart the computer.


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms791558.aspx


----------



## Gib_Nibbler (Jul 31, 2008)

Kurash:

Thanks for the reply. I only need the /3GB switch when using Photoshop CS3. It really likes the extra bit of addressable RAM. Otherwise I'm running "normal", without the switch. Just thought the developer would like to know there's a possible conflict, in case someone actually complains. I'm just tickled pink with the product as-is. Thanks again!


----------

